# Scads of Knitting Patterns



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.knitfreepattern.com/


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! Looks like a lot of lovely patterns.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks - this looks like a fun site to explore.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link, lots there


----------



## alisonburd (Apr 14, 2013)

An Amazing site.Thank you so much


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you :-D


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

It is amazing how many patterns there are! Oh no, I have way too many as it is, guess I will have to buy stock in printing ink!


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for these wonderful patterns Ragdoll03 - couple of little baby things I'd been looking for. Very generous of you to make these available. Love the dog too!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a fantabulous site, thank you.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you  Nice site !


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't see how to print off the directions for some dish cloths I liked. What's the secret?


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, lots of nice patterns.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this site. I do a lot of charity knitting and see so many things that will be fun to knit.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Had heard of the site and have liked (and used it). Your dog is beautiful--Newfoundland?


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thrilled to find numerous knits for young boy sweaters and vests. Thank you so very much.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Booked marked thank you and I do believe your dog is a Great Pyrenees. New people in my area have 3 for their animal protection. Nice dogs and my sister used to raise the Newfie's they are mostly solid black or black with some white.Both are great dogs.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks interesting. I'm going to sit with my coffee and peruse. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Good place.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

How to you get the patterns on this site. Can't figure it out.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

when I clicked on that it said that site had virus . Anyone else get that . I didn't open it .


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Great site for such a huge selection of patterns! Thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

I liked a Cowl, but not able to get to the pattern. anyone have the secret?


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I had the same message and didn't open it. Hope they check on it. Seems like it's a great site!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Had heard of the site and have liked (and used it). Your dog is beautiful--Newfoundland?


My avatar is my dog, Jasper, a Great Pyrenees and a super guard dog.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

grandmaof7 said:


> I don't see how to print off the directions for some dish cloths I liked. What's the secret?


Grandma, all you do is click link on lower right hand side. That will take you to another blue highlighted area and click there too. It will take you to the patterns. Hope this helps.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, GREAT SITE, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Uh Oh! There goes my afternoon 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant link and looks like there's some great patterns. thanks for sharing.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

when I click the link just the picture of the dishcloth shows up but no pattern instructions.


----------



## darlenekrystal (Mar 8, 2013)

awesome...thank you.....


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I just spent quite a bit of time there. So I bookmarked it so I can spend more time looking. Thanks!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

So many patterns, so little time!  Very nice site. Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. Don't you love it when you can see the picture w/o opening the link?
Pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. Don't you love it when you can see the picture w/o opening the link?
Pzoe


----------

